# PSE Chaos any thoughts



## BigGuynMI

I am looking at a PSE Chaos (pink). Has anyone shot it. Likes, dislikes?
Looking for my daughter 9yrs old.


----------



## NyHuNtInGiRl

*PSE Chaos*

I have shot this bow in the archery store that I work in. I typically shoot a Bowtech Equalizer. Not knowing your daughter or her shooting experience I think the bow is a little aggressive for a child. I thought the bow shot ok but it was not what I was looking for, I expected it to shoot a lot faster.


----------



## heathshayne

I have shot one...its a nice bow for the money. It's pretty snappy, has a good weight, pretty smooth draw and release and a nice grip. Overall it is a great bow for a beginning archer :thumbs_up


----------



## bowtechbuffy

Honestly I thought it was junk. It is cheaply made and it has a TON of vibration in it. It was NOT fun to shoot. I would look at a Diamond Cutter for your daughter. That's what my 9 year old son is shooting. It has a broad range of adjustment and it is a smooth drawing and shooting bow for a beginner. It also is priced very reasonably.


----------



## Sooner Girl

I just bought one a month ago and I love it! It shoots great It is smooth has no vibration what so ever, I can honestly say I think it shoots better than the Hoyt I had before!


----------



## Alan in GA

*so many DIFFERENT opinions,,,,so,,,*

You need to go shoot one. I did and ordered one,,got here a few days ago and it's going to be my wife's first bow. I did get a 50 lb model so I [27" DL] might use it for coyote or deer myself. 
You read here where some do not like it at all, others think it's a GREAT bow.
I'm in the GREAT category. So much X technology bow for so little money. I have to think that some don't like this bow before they ever picked one up.....
I predict it will be a best seller for PSE. I'll surely be setting mine up for my bride.
Sooner Girl,,,,what poundage is yours,,,set to what poundage?
Thanks.


----------



## Sooner Girl

I have it at 38lbs and a 25 draw and I am getting 256 fps:teeth:


----------



## PSE Kid

my brother has one and likes it


----------



## Devine Shot

We have a lady friend that just got one two months ago and is shooting good and loving it. I would say it is for sure a great starter bow.


----------



## alwinearcher

I setup one up for my girfreind for V-day, It is her first bow and she is shooting it great. I have shot it a bit as well, and it can really group arrows. For the price it really cant be beat.
As far as noise and Vibration go, this bow is very smooth and quiet. It is a pleasure to shoot, because if it wasnt, she would refuse to shoot it!:wink:


----------



## Rnfrazier

NyHuNtInGiRl said:


> I have shot this bow in the archery store that I work in. I typically shoot a Bowtech Equalizer. Not knowing your daughter or her shooting experience I think the bow is a little aggressive for a child. I thought the bow shot ok but it was not what I was looking for, I expected it to shoot a lot faster.


I will have to agree on it being a little too aggressive. I bought one for my daughter and she didn't like it at all, so now we will probably go with a Diamond. I think even the 29lb model would be a little much. Bow will only go down like 8lbs.


----------



## Reed

between that and the daimond edge/razors edge you have some great kids/womens bows.

I think that the diamond may be a bit better for younger archers. my wife as her edge set at 50lbs adn 26" draw.  she thought at those specs the PSE had a bit better draw and better wall. the daimond has it over the pse for weight adjustments. pse had the better grip.

Reed


----------



## tdawg21

I just got in the Chaos that I ordered for my 13yr old son yesterday. We stuck a rest on it and tied on a d-loop and he shot it a few times in the basement last night. He's shooting it at about 45lbs/24"dl and it "seems" to shoot quite a bit harder than either of his Equalizers. It's slightly louder at the shot than they are also. He likes the draw and says he feels no vibration. I'll let you know when we get a chance to chrony it and shoot it for groups outdoors. My first impression is that it's a lot of bow for 1/3 the price of the Equalizers. The Equalizers are great (maybe the best) short draw bows but you pay dearly for them. The Chaos will appeal to a lot more peoples budgets. More to come...

Dawg


----------



## thuffman

How would the 29lb limbs be on this bow for a 7 year old? I was think of getting one for my son but wondered how low the poundage would go with these limbs.


----------



## BigGuynMI

Thanks for all the input. I think I will take her to the shop and let her try one.


----------



## lastcall21

i tried it,,,didn't like it so much,,,vibration,,,i thought if it was mine, it would take alot of time to set up the way i want it (and it was pink) 
<--not a fan of pink


----------



## maineyotekiller

Best "Starter" bow out there! You won't be disappointed.


----------



## mike&bonnie

Both of my girls (11) & (9) are shooting one & have done well this season-great bow!!


----------



## ArchrywAttitude

i shoot the pink one and i've never shot another bow, but i love it and it shoots great. and from a girl who loves pink...the pink one rocks and your daughter would love the color..i like to think it makes me shoot better


----------



## jacob1996

i am looking at buying the new pse chaos.....ive heard alot of good things....but unfortunately some bad things to. i currently have a browning micro midas 4, also made by pse......and its set at 40# 18" drw.....i was looking at buying the micro adrenaline at first,but the chaos is just about the same price. im 13 and im not very tall , about 4'9'' 87 lbs.....i have pretty short arms to.....i dont know if the s-coil stabil. and string jax will tone some of the noise down,and maybe buying some limb suppressers or something. im gonna have more money to spend on this bow since its going to be with me for a while,probably til highschool.i am growing out of my bow and need more room,so the 40-50 draw weight will give it to me i thought. any objections?


----------



## Beastmaster

jacob1996 said:


> i am looking at buying the new pse chaos.....ive heard alot of good things....but unfortunately some bad things to. i currently have a browning micro midas 4, also made by pse......and its set at 40# 18" drw.....i was looking at buying the micro adrenaline at first,but the chaos is just about the same price. im 13 and im not very tall , about 4'9'' 87 lbs.....i have pretty short arms to.....i dont know if the s-coil stabil. and string jax will tone some of the noise down,and maybe buying some limb suppressers or something. im gonna have more money to spend on this bow since its going to be with me for a while,probably til highschool.i am growing out of my bow and need more room,so the 40-50 draw weight will give it to me i thought. any objections?


The lady that owns the pro shop I go to owns a Chaos. She loves it. Great bow.


----------



## XForce Girl

*it's ok*



jacob1996 said:


> i am looking at buying the new pse chaos.....ive heard alot of good things....but unfortunately some bad things to. i currently have a browning micro midas 4, also made by pse......and its set at 40# 18" drw.....i was looking at buying the micro adrenaline at first,but the chaos is just about the same price. im 13 and im not very tall , about 4'9'' 87 lbs.....i have pretty short arms to.....i dont know if the s-coil stabil. and string jax will tone some of the noise down,and maybe buying some limb suppressers or something. im gonna have more money to spend on this bow since its going to be with me for a while,probably til highschool.i am growing out of my bow and need more room,so the 40-50 draw weight will give it to me i thought. any objections?



The Chaos is a good bow..

But, nobody has mentioned the Mission Menace, a real "grow with you bow" great choice for kids and it's made by Mathews. 16 to 56 pounds as you grow.

It's definately worth a look.


----------



## capt_dalton

Shameless plug for the Parker SideKick here. We were going to get my bride a Chaos in the pink camo, but, the backlog/wait was 4 months or some such, so they had a Parker Side Kick at BPS and they set a 40 pound model to her drawlength, 22", and she shot for the first time ever. I didn't think she was going to ever let the poor bow shop guy out of the shooting range, she loved it. I stood right behind her and could not hear her release---very quiet.

We did end up buying from the pro shop I use because BPS did not have the camo pink bow in stock and had a long wait.

We were out of the door with the bow, 1 doz arrows, quiver, Patriot Jr. release, stabilizer, sling and sight for $475. The bow, cobra sight and quiver came as a package for like $320 +/- and we added the release, stab and arrows.

The cobra sight broke about two weeks in, but, they did send me a replacement. I had already upgraded her sight, but, we now have spare in the cobra.

She shoots with me every chance we get. That little Parker, set at around 31#s right now is super quiet and sinks arrows surprisingly deep in our block.

The drawlength is adjustable from 17" to 27" without a press.

Also, Parker has a "Grow with Parker" program where you can send the bow in to be relimbed to higher poundage as you get stronger. They send you back your old limbs to boot but for liabilty purposes, they have to install the new limbs. She has the 40 pound limbs which can be turned down to around 30#s and maxed a bit above 40. I figure she'll end up with the 50# limbs set about 45-48#s.

Her Side Kick has the same parallel limb design as my PSE Stinger. They look almost identical 'cept hers is pink camo and mine is regular. I think hers may be a tad lighter also.

It'd be worth looking at IMHO.


----------



## mach x

I got my 9 year old son one for x-mas. With 2 Hoyt Rintec's, a Browning Micro Adreline HX, and now the Chaos(he did not like the feel of the past or present Diamonds) he ownes a few shooters. For him the draw was a little stiffer than the HX, He can pull a easy #40 with the HX but said the Chaos at 36 felt the same. His and my feelings are that they feel alot like his Rintecs on the draw. The cams are very touchy, they either are timed perfect or they have a lot of vibration. When set correct they have very little vibration or noise. We did install a Vibracheck Backstop, it did help in all aspects. Speed is fantastic, will do IBO easily. As far as shooting, he has been trying to earn the red pin(270 inner 10's baby x is the only thing that counts as a 10 at 20 yds) in JOAD for at least 6 months, 1st time out with the Chaos he got it. Bow was set up with his Hunting arrows not his target ones. Now the real test will be the the Bronze Oylmpic pin. In his hands it is the best bow he has owned.


----------



## Beastmaster

My 7 year old wasn't crazy about the Chaos. At 30#, it had an even spongier back wall than his current bows.

I can understand the drive/desire to upgrade stuff to achieve better performance in JOAD. My 7 year old son went from a standard stock 3 pin sight to an HHA OL-5000 with a 4x lens. He hit 2 Robin Hoods and got his White Yeoman pin within a short stretch. Good equipment helps a ton once the kids get good form.

-Steve


----------



## V.A.S.A

*Thats not very nice....*



bowtechbuffy said:


> Honestly I thought it was junk. It is cheaply made and it has a TON of vibration in it. It was NOT fun to shoot. I would look at a Diamond Cutter for your daughter. That's what my 9 year old son is shooting. It has a broad range of adjustment and it is a smooth drawing and shooting bow for a beginner. It also is priced very reasonably.


:mg:
Please refrain from using terms like that.....This is not archery SMACK talk...

.........Vibration ?????? What are you talking about ???? You cant be serious....VIBRATION FREE !!!! 100 % !!!!!!!

The PSE Chaos is a very stable and reliable shooting platform... and very easy to shoot,...this bow would be great for any child that can pull it back... it comes in a wide variety of draw wieghts.....and draw lengths....My girl shoots one as well as our friend.....they are a very very light and fast shooting accurate little bow. They are simple to tune...abd fit nicely to anyone with a small grip. I would say try a few different bows out.. But I would reccomend the Chaos to any woman, child looking to get into archery and have a bow that will grow with them. If they made them in 60 # I would shoot one. Believe it !!!


----------



## Beastmaster

V.A.S.A said:


> :mg:
> Please refrain from using terms like that.....This is not archery SMACK talk...
> 
> .........Vibration ?????? What are you talking about ???? You cant be serious....VIBRATION FREE !!!! 100 % !!!!!!!
> 
> The PSE Chaos is a very stable and reliable shooting platform... and very easy to shoot,...this bow would be great for any child that can pull it back... it comes in a wide variety of draw wieghts.....and draw lengths....My girl shoots one as well as our friend.....they are a very very light and fast shooting accurate little bow. They are simple to tune...abd fit nicely to anyone with a small grip. I would say try a few different bows out.. But I would reccomend the Chaos to any woman, child looking to get into archery and have a bow that will grow with them. If they made them in 60 # I would shoot one. Believe it !!!


You hit something right on the head - if the child can pull it back.

I personally like the Chaos. But for kids, I've seen three different kids (ranging in age from 7 years with my son to 12 years with another child) have issues with the Chaos trying it out. All are shooting other bows currently, ranging from Diamond to Hoyt.

The bow has a rather aggressive draw. Once the shooter can overcome it, it's a great bow. But until they get used to that, it's not fun for them.

I can definitely recommend it for slightly older shooters, but for kids to preteens - there are a wider variety of choices that work a bit better for them.

-Steve


----------



## V.A.S.A

*Incorrect....*



Rnfrazier said:


> I will have to agree on it being a little too aggressive. I bought one for my daughter and she didn't like it at all, so now we will probably go with a Diamond. I think even the 29lb model would be a little much. Bow will only go down like 8lbs.



The 29 lb max model will adjust as low as 15-18 lbs....If you have the access to the appropriate press and know how to twist the cables and the string to get the bow to shoot after you adjust it down...


The bow is not aggressive...it is a fast shooting high performance item. Everyone we have shooting them absolutely love them...we even converted a diamond edge shooter over to the chaos...she likes it 300 % better.


----------



## V.A.S.A

*depends on the weight....*



Beastmaster said:


> You hit something right on the head - if the child can pull it back.
> 
> I personally like the Chaos. But for kids, I've seen three different kids (ranging in age from 7 years with my son to 12 years with another child) have issues with the Chaos trying it out. All are shooting other bows currently, ranging from Diamond to Hoyt.
> 
> The bow has a rather aggressive draw. Once the shooter can overcome it, it's a great bow. But until they get used to that, it's not fun for them.
> 
> I can definitely recommend it for slightly older shooters, but for kids to preteens - there are a wider variety of choices that work a bit better for them.
> 
> -Steve


If you have access to the lower weight model it is hardly aggressive... the cams on the Chaos roll over very smoothly....I am quite surprised to see these posts on the Chaos being AGGRESSIVE....Perhaps if you had a 50# model or the draw length was not set to the particular person... which is what seems to be the most common culprit...I mean..90% of archery shops hand a person a bow...tell em pull it...how does it feel....WRONG...before a person picks up a bow and tries it the bow must be set in that persons draw and draw weight. I have fitted over a dozen people this season from 7 years old to 53 years old ....into all different types of PSE bows.... The key is being accurate with the weight and draw. I mean hey... i tried to shoot my buddies Bow....I couldnt hardly enjoy it...why...he had the weight on 80 # and the draw is 31... I like to shoot 50-60 and my draw is only 28-29 depending on the bow....and just because a person has a 29 dl on one bow does not mean they are a 29 on every bow... I shoot my x force at 29 but shoot my Moneymaker x at 28....not sure why...but the draw adjustments say so for the right fit. keep shooting straight and good luck everyone !!!


----------



## V.A.S.A

*This is exactly right !!!*



mach x said:


> I got my 9 year old son one for x-mas. With 2 Hoyt Rintec's, a Browning Micro Adreline HX, and now the Chaos(he did not like the feel of the past or present Diamonds) he ownes a few shooters. For him the draw was a little stiffer than the HX, He can pull a easy #40 with the HX but said the Chaos at 36 felt the same. His and my feelings are that they feel alot like his Rintecs on the draw. The cams are very touchy, they either are timed perfect or they have a lot of vibration. When set correct they have very little vibration or noise. We did install a Vibracheck Backstop, it did help in all aspects. Speed is fantastic, will do IBO easily. As far as shooting, he has been trying to earn the red pin(270 inner 10's baby x is the only thing that counts as a 10 at 20 yds) in JOAD for at least 6 months, 1st time out with the Chaos he got it. Bow was set up with his Hunting arrows not his target ones. Now the real test will be the the Bronze Oylmpic pin. In his hands it is the best bow he has owned.




Great post...... Whenever you get a new bow... you must first go over the entire bow...or have someone that knows what to look for do it for you....relieve all cam lean...FIRST !!! then get to work on the tuning....these bows are great shooters....All that i have seen shot well..fast accurate and silent evenm without the string stopper.....Great bows to shoot and own....CONGRATS to your son!!! great shooting !


----------



## mach x

mach x said:


> I got my 9 year old son one for x-mas. With 2 Hoyt Rintec's, a Browning Micro Adreline HX, and now the Chaos(he did not like the feel of the past or present Diamonds) he ownes a few shooters. For him the draw was a little stiffer than the HX, He can pull a easy #40 with the HX but said the Chaos at 36 felt the same. His and my feelings are that they feel alot like his Rintecs on the draw. The cams are very touchy, they either are timed perfect or they have a lot of vibration. When set correct they have very little vibration or noise. We did install a Vibracheck Backstop, it did help in all aspects. Speed is fantastic, will do IBO easily. As far as shooting, he has been trying to earn the red pin(270 inner 10's baby x is the only thing that counts as a 10 at 20 yds) in JOAD for at least 6 months, 1st time out with the Chaos he got it. Bow was set up with his Hunting arrows not his target ones. Now the real test will be the the Bronze Oylmpic pin. In his hands it is the best bow he has owned.



Had to go back and look, it was the red pin he was stuck on. Yellow was the pin he earned 1st time out with the Chaos. The bow did not need the backstop, he just wanted it to look like dads so we installed it.


----------



## Beastmaster

V.A.S.A said:


> If you have access to the lower weight model it is hardly aggressive... the cams on the Chaos roll over very smoothly....I am quite surprised to see these posts on the Chaos being AGGRESSIVE....Perhaps if you had a 50# model or the draw length was not set to the particular person... which is what seems to be the most common culprit...I mean..90% of archery shops hand a person a bow...tell em pull it...how does it feel....WRONG...before a person picks up a bow and tries it the bow must be set in that persons draw and draw weight. I have fitted over a dozen people this season from 7 years old to 53 years old ....into all different types of PSE bows.... The key is being accurate with the weight and draw. I mean hey... i tried to shoot my buddies Bow....I couldnt hardly enjoy it...why...he had the weight on 80 # and the draw is 31... I like to shoot 50-60 and my draw is only 28-29 depending on the bow....and just because a person has a 29 dl on one bow does not mean they are a 29 on every bow... I shoot my x force at 29 but shoot my Moneymaker x at 28....not sure why...but the draw adjustments say so for the right fit. keep shooting straight and good luck everyone !!!


Well, I hate to say it, but the shop I frequent doesn't do that. They actually tweak the bow back and forth to make it work well. They have one of the more successful JOAD programs in Arizona, so they really know how to take care of their kids that shoot for their programs.

When my son tried out the PSE Chaos, there was another girl (the 12 year old) that also wanted to try it. Since my son also wanted to try out a Hoyt Kobalt, we did that first and the 12 year old girl got her attempt set up with the Chaos. Then, they traded bows and tried each other's test bows. 

For both of them, they adjusted/changed/readjusted:

- Draw weight
- Draw length
- Timing
- D-Loop
- Rest centershot specific to their arrows

Jointly and together, we spent a good 3 hours playing with only two bows. In both cases, neither of them liked the PSE Chaos. Both draw 30#, both had them within their draw lengths, and both of them hated the PSE, mainly due to the over aggressive draw (even more so than the Hoyt), and the spongy back wall (which may be due to the low draw weight).

My son's decided to stick with his Diamond bows for the time being - he liked the back wall of the Kobalt but hated the draw cycle. The 12 year old girl loved the Kobalt because of it's solid back wall and now has one on order.

The other PSE try out that I watched was with a current Hoyt shooter that was wanting to see if the PSE would be faster. I was getting my CR331 tuned up at the time with a new sight, so I was watching that occur while I was dinking with my new HHA for it.

The crew did the same thing as what they did for my son and the 12 year old girl. At 40#, he loved the back wall (must have been due to higher poundage) and hated the drop into the valley.

He stuck with his Hoyt.

So - what I guess I'm pointing out is that each bow is individual to the shooter. What some like, others don't. It's why I recommend that people test shoot the crap out of bows before they buy....there's too many factors based on individual tastes.

-Steve


----------



## V.A.S.A

*Thats awesome !!*

hey, Mach X Nothing wrong with wanting to be just like dad !!! I remember when My dad used to shoot !!! I always wanted my stuff the same too.....Always good to have a new shooter...especially children. They are the future of our sport.


----------



## bowtechbuffy

I thought we were looking for honest opinions here. I simply gave mine. It has nothing to do with brand name, who shoots it, or anything else, so I don't see how you can say I was talking smack. I have shot a PSE Chaos and I personally thought it wasn't a good value for the money and yes, a little junky. And after reading back through the posts there was at least one other person who shared my dislike of the bow. Did you call them out and say they were talking smack? No. Just me because I said the "J" word. I thought it wasn't a very quiet bow, that it had alot of problems that I wouldn't saddle my 9 year old daughter with, and that it lacked some of the quality I have seen in other comparable brands of bows. The shop I shot it at had it maxed out at its peak draw weight (which was incidentally very light for me), and although the draw length was way short for me, it didn't have a solid back wall, and the draw cycle just didn't feel very smooth. From my experience with my 9 year old (which is largely what I was basing my judgment on) it wasn't a bow I thought a beginning archer, who will likely have a tendency to creep alot, would feel comfortable with over the long term. 

My comments were directed towards the specified age range of the shooter ie. a 9 year old, not towards an older shooter. When I spoke of vibration, I maybe should have been more specific and said there was alot of string oscilation on the one I shot, however I wasn't 100% sure that the term was universally understandable, so I simplified it and said vibration. Now, that being said, if one were to install an STS or String Tamer on it it may do better in that department. However, I doubt that the spongy back wall or comparitively aggressive draw cycle could be helped much. 

That being said, shoot what ever you like. That is your choice, and I would be the first person to compliment any 9 year old girl on her bow, whatever make or model it may be. The goal is to get kids shooting right? My son shoots his Diamond Cutter VERY well and he has been shooting for less than a year. He isn't very strong (only pulling 20lbs) and his Cutter is quiet, has no string oscilation, and it was a breeze to set up. I simply offered an opinion as to which bow I thought would be the BEST equipment for a beginner. Afterall, why pay a little less for inferior equipment when a few dollars more will buy something that has a broad range of adjustment, and will grow with the child? I would happily sacrifice some $$ on my equipment to get my son the best I can afford instead of settling for good enough. Theres nothing more frustrating for a child than equipment that isn't quite right. 

Either way, take the child to a bow shop that has some choices in youth models and let them try them out. Then get them the one they like and feel comfortable with regardless of whether it's a PSE, Browning, Diamond, or Billy Bob's Bow For Kids. And for the sake of your blood pressure, don't be so sensitive about what strangers say online...  Happy shooting and good luck!





V.A.S.A said:


> :mg:
> Please refrain from using terms like that.....This is not archery SMACK talk...
> 
> .........Vibration ?????? What are you talking about ???? You cant be serious....VIBRATION FREE !!!! 100 % !!!!!!!
> 
> The PSE Chaos is a very stable and reliable shooting platform... and very easy to shoot,...this bow would be great for any child that can pull it back... it comes in a wide variety of draw wieghts.....and draw lengths....My girl shoots one as well as our friend.....they are a very very light and fast shooting accurate little bow. They are simple to tune...abd fit nicely to anyone with a small grip. I would say try a few different bows out.. But I would reccomend the Chaos to any woman, child looking to get into archery and have a bow that will grow with them. If they made them in 60 # I would shoot one. Believe it !!!


----------



## Montana girl

You go girl!!  I shot the Chaos and thought it was a good bow. its PINK, it has to be good right!! LOL... I do agree that age, and experience does play a part in choosing the right bow.. Choose whatever feels best for you!!!


----------



## ANGEL

I personaly have owned a parker sidekick. Will not list the problems i had out of the bow. My new bow, on the other hand, i love. I have a very short dl of 22. My husband bought me a Browning Micro Eclipse. I am prety sure it goes from 22-25 draw and 25-50#. Good luck


----------

